# Is this a bad concrete job?



## krk206s (Oct 19, 2020)

Brand new patio pour - broomed finish. Was poured on Friday 10/16, Saw Cut today 10/19 and power washed. Uneven in spots, rough edges, and looks like it's spalling already on the surface. So far the contractor is telling me this is normal and will "bleach out" with the sun but clearly this looks like a problem and recipe for further damage in the midwest with freeze/thaw cycle. I suspect the pour got away from him as his crew was squirting water on top of the pour while finishing to smooth it out.

To me this looks terrible - thoughts?


----------



## shelzmike (Feb 9, 2012)

uh yeah, that spalling looks pretty worrisome to me. The rest I am not so sure about because I am not a concrete expert, but everything I have ever heard of spalling is that it should be fixed ASAP.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Uneven colour will bleach out over time. Spalling will not go away. Looks like it got rained on before it was set.
Why was it pressure washed? I never heard pressure washing new concrete except for exposed aggregate finishes.


----------



## krk206s (Oct 19, 2020)

joed said:


> Uneven colour will bleach out over time. Spalling will not go away. Looks like it got rained on before it was set.
> Why was it pressure washed? I never heard pressure washing new concrete except for exposed aggregate finishes.


No rain. I think it was hotter than expected and they were squirting water on it to finish it. They pressure washed today after saw cutting due to all the dust from that.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Some of the color will even it as it cures. The spalling and exposed aggregate will be there forever. They waited too long to sawcut, it needs to be done within 24 hrs. Poured on Friday? Too bad, come back first thing Sat morning and cut. Better yet, use zip strips in the pour. 

Overall it would be fine for a driveway, cosmetically it’s deficient for a patio.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

You said they squirted water on it to finish it. If it was hot, they should have planned ahead used retarder instead of water. When they put water on it and troweled in the water, they diluted and weakened the surface. That can cause scaling and spalling. I would tell them it is unacceptable as it is.


----------



## krk206s (Oct 19, 2020)

Thanks all. Spending some time with it I found some other areas of concern such as unevenness (high spots you can feel/notice as you walk, slope ranging from 1/8" per 1-2 feet so 1/2"+ per 1-2 feet). My 2 foot level even gets high centered in a few areas. Really disappointed. Is tear out / replace the only viable option or could they grind down the top and repour the top 1" or so?


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Have them grind the top 1/4” and leave it. It can be a very attractive look, if you like it.


----------



## ChanceProject (Dec 19, 2020)

krk206s said:


> Brand new patio pour - broomed finish. Was poured on Friday 10/16, Saw Cut today 10/19 and power washed. Uneven in spots, rough edges, and looks like it's spalling already on the surface. So far the contractor is telling me this is normal and will "bleach out" with the sun but clearly this looks like a problem and recipe for further damage in the midwest with freeze/thaw cycle. I suspect the pour got away from him as his crew was squirting water on top of the pour while finishing to smooth it out.
> 
> To me this looks terrible - thoughts?


Has the uneven color gotten better? I have a similar issue and trying to find a remedy or hope that the sun will help.


----------

